# OUTTA HERE in the islands



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Been fishing and traveling through the islands the past two weeks. Left Marathon and spent a few days inshore fishing at Chub. Fortunate enough to be on the island when Rick Murphy and his Sportsman Adventures crew was filming a bonefish and a light tackle show. While they filmed their bonefish episode we shadowed on another skiff and managed to catch a few and had a great time. Next day Rick took me as a guest angler and we fished soft plastics on the reefs and cuts catching some 12 or more species, best being about a 10 lb mutton from 6 feet of water. Killer day.

Left Chub and took advantage of some killer weather and made time to Provo. Along the way we fished Diana Bank west of the Acklins and loaded up with tuna, wahoo, and a very big bull dolphin. The mite was on with multiple wahoo hookups, fish skyrocketing on baits being cleared and one even eating a cleared bait that was dangling from the rigger tip.

Been in Provo for a little over a week and the wahoo bite has been pretty steady. We have caught fish up to about 60 lbs but no one has caught any of the monsters since we have been here. Couple of good swell days and the cut in the reef produced some good waves. Have tried to add pictures but, let me just say it, I can't figure it out.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flyliner (1/24/2008)*Have tried to add pictures but, let me just say it, I can't figure it out.


if you can uploadand save the pictures onyour computer, just click the picture icon when you make a post. then, select the picture from your pictures folder and there you go!

sounds like a great trip in the islands:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pat,

You poor guy. I feel bad for you.:doh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/24/2008)*Pat,
> 
> You poor guy. I feel bad for you.:doh


you and me both...

truly jealous.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

pics


----------

